# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kamata Lufta me Allahun dhe Rregullat e Shitblerjes

## fisniku-student

Pershkak te dallimit qe existon ne qellim dhe destinim te temes qe ka hapur Rabia "Si eshte Puna e kamates" e cila eshte e kufizuar ne destinim dhe imponon per shkak  te pyetjes konkrete te shtjellohet vetem nje pjese konkrete qe i perket Kamates...

Ateher po e hapi kete temë qe paraqet nocionin gjitheperfshires te qeshtjes se Kamates dhe Rregullave te shitblerjes ne Islam...

Ketu ne kete temë perpos qe mund te kontribuoni me ndonje fakt apo ndonje Ajet/Hadith qe ndihmon ne shtjellimin sa me te mire te problemeve te kesaj natyre,qe realisht eshte zhytyr e tere bota Islame,mirpo fatkeqesia me e madhe qendron se nuk punohet sa duhet te luftothet kjo luftë,te ciles edhe Allahi i ka shpallur Luftë:

*"O ju që keni besuar! Kini frikë Allahun dhe largojuni asaj që ka ngelur prej ribasë (kamatës) nëse jeni besimtarë! Nëse nuk e bëni këtë, atëherë përgatituni për luftë nga Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij, e nëse pendoheni, atëherë merrni vetëm origjinën e të hollave tuaja! Kështu ju nuk i bëni padrejtësi askujt dhe nuk iu bëhet padrejtësi."*.Bekare:278-279.

Dhe Hadhithi edhe me Kercenues qe per mendimin eshte mjaft kercenues dhe jashtezaknisht brengoses per nej Musliman i cili ehste futur ne kete mekat,ky eshte Hadithi:

*"Një dirhem që ha dikush nga kamata, është më e rëndë se tridhjetë e gjashtë herë zina (imoralitet)."*(Ahmedi : Sahih)

Ndersa fakti qe akoma me brengos eshte se Hoxhallaret shume pak ligjerojnë kete tema dhe shume pak i keshillojne xhematin per kete mekat,qe ne bazë te atij Hadithi vlersohet si  36 herë me i madh se Zinaja...

Kete temë mund ta shenderrojmë ne forme te nje diskutimi te Frytshem Inshallah dhe te i ndihmojmë njeri tjetrit me keshillat e nevojshme ...

Allahu ju shperbleftë...

----------


## fisniku-student

*Gjërat në të cilat ndalohet kamata.*

Kamata ndalohet vetëm në *gjashtë llojet*, të cilat i ka përmendur hadithi i mëposhtëm:
Ubadetu bin Samit (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

*"Ari me ar, argjëndi me argjënd, gruri me grurë, elbi me elb, hurma arabe me hurma arabe (temër) dhe kripa me kripë (shkëmbehen) në të njëjtën sasi, në të njëjtën peshë, dorë më dorë. Nëse ndryshojnë këto lloje, atëherë shisni si të doni me kusht që të jetë dorë më dorë."*

Nëse shitet një nga këto lloje me të njëjtin lloj, si p.sh. ar me ar, apo hurmë arabe me hurmë arabe, atëherë është e ndaluar shtesa e njërës anë dhe gjithashtu është i ndaluar edhe afati. Duhet patjetër që të jenë të njëjtë në peshë e masë pa marrë parasysh cilësinë, si dhe duhet patjetër që të kryhet shkëmbimi i mallit dorë më dorë në vendin dhe çastin e aktit:

Ebu Seid el Hudrij (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Mos e shisni arin me ar, vetëm nëse janë të barabartë dhe mos shtoni në njërën anë …dhe mos i shisni ato një në dorë e një në mungesë!"_

Umer bin Hatabi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Ari me ar është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, gruri me grur është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, elbi me elb është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, hurma arabe me hurmën arabe është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë."_

Ibën Seidi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë: “Në kohën e të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) na vinin hurma arabe të përzierë dhe shkëmbenim dy tasa me një. Kur e mori vesh i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) këtë gjë tha:

*"Jo dy tasa hurme me një, as dy tasa grurë me një dhe as një dirhem me dy dirhem!"*

Nëse shitet një nga këto gjashtë lloje me lloj tjetër jo prej të njëjtit lloj si p.sh. të shkëmbesh ar me argjend, ose grur me elb, atëherë lejohet dallimi në peshë apo masë me kusht që të bëhet shkëmbimi i mallit në vend, ashtu siç thuhet në hadithin e lartëpërmendur të Ubades “Nëse ndryshojnë këto lloje, atëherë shisni si të doni, me kusht që të jetë dorë më dorë."

Si dhe në hadithin e Ubades, i cili ndodhet tek Ebu Daudi e të tjerë, ku i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë:

_"Nuk ka asnjë problem nëse shkëmbehet ari me argjënd duke qenë se argjend ka më shumë, por dorë më dorë dhe jo për në një kohë të caktuar. Nuk ka asnjë problem nëse shkëmbehet gruri me elb duke qenë se elb ka më shumë, por dorë më dorë dhe jo për në një kohë të caktuar."_

Nëse shkëmbehet një prej këtyre gjashtë llojeve me një lloj tjetër të ndryshëm nga ai, si p.sh: ar me grurë, ose argjend me kripë, atëherë lejohet dallimi në masë e peshë si dhe afati i dorëzimit.

Aishja (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej saj!) transmeton se: _"I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) bleu ushqim (grurë) prej një çifuti për t'ia paguar pas një afati të caktuar dhe i la peng mburojën e tij të luftës."_
Emir Sanani thotë në librin "Subulus Selam":

_"Dije se dijetarët kanë rënë dakord në lejimin e shkëmbimit të një lloji në të cilin rrjedh kamata me një lloj tjetër në të cilin rrjedh kamata, por të cilët nuk janë të të njëjtit lloj. Ky shkëmbim lejohet me afatizim apo me dallim në masë e peshë, siç është shkëmbimi i arit me grurë, argjendit me elb, etj."_

Nuk u lejohet shkëmbimi i hurmave të njoma me të thata, përveç se të varfërve që nuk zotërojnë pemë hurme. Atyre u lejohet që të blejnë hurma të njoma (rutab) të marra prej pemës, me hurma të thata.

Abdullah bin Umeri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se: _"I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka ndaluar nga shitja me kile e frutave që janë në pemën e hurmës me hurma të thata, si dhe nga shitja me kile e rrushit të njomë me rrush të thatë."_
Zejd bin Thabit (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se:
_"I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka lehtësuar për të varfërit që kanë hurma të thata, t'i shkëmbejnë ato me hurma të njoma, duke i përcaktuar me mendje ata që kanë përvojë."_

Shkaku që i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka ndaluar nga shkëmbimi i hurmave të njoma me të thata është se të njomat nëse thahen, atëherë pakësohen:

Seid bin ebi Uekkasi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë: U pyet i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) për shkëmbimin e hurmave të njoma me të thata dhe ai tha: _"A pakësohen të njomat nëse thahen?"_ Thanë: _“Po”. Atëherë ndaloj nga kjo gjë."_

----------


## Vista

Nje Pyetje:

Shembull:

Kam ndertuar nje shtepi apo nje objekt duke marrë kredi me kamat ne Bank,dhe kjo pasuri realisht eshte jo Hallall,tash arsyet jan te mirnjohura ,kur dihet se kjo eshte imponim nga situata e rende ekomonike qe mbreteron ne Kosove ,por tash shtrohet Pyetja a mundem une qe atë pjes te te hollave te marra ne kredi dhe qe jan te investuara ne shttepin time ,dhe me qellim qe te pastroj shtepin time nga kjo pasuri e felliqur nga kamata,dhe poato te holla qe jan te investuara ne shtepi ,te i jap si sadaka apo te i jap nje te varferi , a eshte e lejuar kjo???

Shtrohet nenpyetja tjeter:
A më pastrohet kjo pasuri ,pasi qe te i jap po ato t holla qe dikur i kam marr me kamat dhe po ato te holla pasi qe eshte ndertuar shtepia ,te i jap si sadaka ne menyre qe te me pastrohet kjo pasuri...Pyetja eshte *A pastrohet kjo pasuri...* kam dyshim se kjo po i gjason ne mas te madhe nje transaksioni te paligjshem apo te nje Larje parash ...

Pershendetje kerkoj pergjgje nga kush deshiron te me pergjigjet !!!

----------


## fisniku-student

> selam alejkum we rahmetullahu we bereketehu. 
> 
> une shof se paske njohuri lidhje me kamaten ose ke ndonje material me te cilin une do te shtroja nje pyetje dhe ti do mund te me pergjigjeshe in'shaAllahu
> 
> psh Ne studentet qe paguajme semester per te studjuar ne fakulltet, qofte 500 E ose 1000 E dhe me shume, mirepo fatkeqesisht nuk i kemi te gatshme dhe qe as mund ti gjejm apo ti rezervojm diku, pra nuk ka asnje zgjidhje per t'i gjetur parat, dhe nese nuk e paguan semestrin, e humb ate vit ose ngelesh,!!!. Cila eshte pergjigja juaj apo e ndonje vellau ketu ne forum qe e di, a lejohet te terhiqet kredi nga bankat tona, perderisa kemi arritur ne kete pike ekstreme. Allahu ju shperbelft, selam alejkum.


Po e barti ne kete temë kete pyetjen tende:

Alejkum selam O vella, beso me ke ngarkuar me nje barre te madhe me kete pyetje sepse e ndjej veten si jokompetent per tu pergjigjur sepse nuk ma lejon profesioni (Jurist Laik) qe te jem i autorizuar te te pergjgjem dhe te ejmë pergjegjes per keto pune delikate...

Por Inshallah po ta kthej nje pergjigje "Pa pergjegjesi" ,thjeshte si nje keshille vellazerore ne ndonje diskutim te thjesht te rastit...

Pergjigja: Realisht Kamata deshem apo sdeshem na eshte bere zakon biznesi dhe mendoj se rreth 90% e muslimaneve jan te perfshire ne nje mekat te tille ,mjaft te madhe ,thjesht ta besh nje mekat te tille ,dije se ke hyre ne luft me Allahun teala..
Kamata eshte pjese e "Modernizimit Bashkekohor" qe jan ideatoret dhe projektuesit Hebrejet e Mallkuar nga Allahu,dhe me kete felliqesire ia kan arritur qe perpos botes jo muslimane edhe Muslimanet i kan zhytur ne kete felliqesire,,d.m.th ia kan arritur ketij qellimi "Bravo i qoft" (Nga Ironia e them)

Dhe jeta e perdithshme eshte e pajisur me sprova dhe intriga ...keshtu qe mund ta konsideroj se edhe Kamata eshte pjese e sproves Nga Allahu qe ti te dijsh se si te durosh dhe te veprosh nga kjo sprove ,eshte fakt se arsimimi dhe shkollimi jan te rendesishme mirpo nuk dote thote se te justifikohet *"Arsimimi i mekatshem"* apo te *arsimohesh duke i bere luft Allahut*...ta kemi kete te kjarte...

Ndersa kur gjendemi ne sprova te tilla ,pse nuk i provojm Alternativat tjera qe na i ka dhene Allahu ,pse nuk e shfrytezojm Duan apo lutjen ,te kerkojm ndihme nga Allahu,qe te na gjej alternative ne keto raste se si te veprojm duke mos i hyre ne Hak askujt...

Allahu na ka dhene shume alternativa te ndrsyhme se si te i ikim kesaj sprove te madhe ..

Kerkimi i borgjit nuk eshte Haram ,d.m.th eshte Hallall dhe i preferueshem ne keso rastesh,normal per tu kthyer me kohe...shume musliman nuk veprojn keshtu ,ne momentin kur gjenden para kesaj sprove ,as qe tentojn te i ikin kamates ,duke mos provuar qe te kerkojn borgj nga dikush qe ka (thote ne vete se mos po ia rris mendjen dhe po koritem),thjesht edhe duke e lutur at njeri qe te te jap borgj ne menyre qe ti i ikim kamates...por futen ne kamat pa bere perpjekjet e duhura per ti i ikur kamates...

D.m.th ia vlen qe te behesh " Horë" me krijesat  duke kerkuar borgj apo huazim parash ,vetem e vetem te mos futemi ne kete mekat te madh (ti shpallemi lufte Allahut ,estagfirullah)...duhet te bejm perpjekje dhe te durojm qe te gjejm alterantiva te tjera , ne menyre qe te mos futemi ne kete mekat...Nuk eshte i ndershem ai arsimim qe arsmohemi duke u ndertuar me KAMATë...

Duhet  te bejme perpjkje ,e jo te heshtim , dhe te futemi ne kthetrat e shejtanit ,duke thene se nuk kam alternative tjeter dhe keshtu po i shpalli lufte Allahut per nje problem te vogel te kesaj bote (ta ndertoj nje dhome fjetje apo nje Biznes)-(ndersa siguroj nje vend ne Xhehnem)

Edhe njeher po e perseris mendimin tim,*Se ia vlenë te behemi hore dhe te koritemi me Nje krijes te Allahut duke i kerkuar borgj se sa te "Koritemi" dhe te behemi "Hore" me Allahun duke i shpallur lufte* d.m.th edhe nese e ngushton nje te aferm apo ndonje fqinje te aferm duke e ngushtuar ata duke i kerkuar borgj edhe nese te refuzon njeher ti duhet ta perserisesh at kerkes ndaj tij, derisa te ta permushesh kerkesen tende,vetem e vetem per ti ikur ketij mekati ...d.m.th e ke hallall te kerkosh borgj por edhe obligim ta kthesh,..

Allahu na ruajt nga ky Mekat dhe Inshallah nuk e shijojm kurr ne jete kete mekat...

selam vella dhe inshallah je ndar i keshilluar me kete diskutim qe  patem...

----------


## fisniku-student

> Nje Pyetje:
> 
> Shembull:
> 
> Kam ndertuar nje shtepi apo nje objekt duke marrë kredi me kamat ne Bank,dhe kjo pasuri realisht eshte jo Hallall,tash arsyet jan te mirnjohura ,kur dihet se kjo eshte imponim nga situata e rende ekomonike qe mbreteron ne Kosove ,por tash shtrohet Pyetja a mundem une qe atë pjes te te hollave te marra ne kredi dhe qe jan te investuara ne shttepin time ,dhe me qellim qe te pastroj shtepin time nga kjo pasuri e felliqur nga kamata,dhe poato te holla qe jan te investuara ne shtepi ,te i jap si sadaka apo te i jap nje te varferi , a eshte e lejuar kjo???
> 
> Shtrohet nenpyetja tjeter:
> A më pastrohet kjo pasuri ,pasi qe te i jap po ato t holla qe dikur i kam marr me kamat dhe po ato te holla pasi qe eshte ndertuar shtepia ,te i jap si sadaka ne menyre qe te me pastrohet kjo pasuri...Pyetja eshte *A pastrohet kjo pasuri...* kam dyshim se kjo po i gjason ne mas te madhe nje transaksioni te paligjshem apo te nje Larje parash ...
> 
> Pershendetje kerkoj pergjgje nga kush deshiron te me pergjigjet !!!


Realisht kesaj pyetje nuk guxoj ti pergjigjem,vella ma ban hallall...

As qe po e provoj,thjesht analogjia nuk vlen ne kete rast dhe Dispozite te veqant nuk ka qe e rregullon kete rast...

Ndoshta kishte me qenë me mire qe kjo pyetje te i drejtohet ndonje Hoxhe apo dijetari i cili e njef kete lami mire ...

selam..

----------


## fisniku-student

*Llojet e kamatës.*

Kamata është dy llojesh: _“Nesieh”_ dhe “Fadl”.

Kamata nesieh është shtesa e kushtëzuar, të cilën e merr borxhdhënësi prej borxhmarrësit kundrejt kohës së borxhit. Kjo lloj kamate është e ndaluar sipas Kuranit, Sunetit dhe Ixhmas.
Kamata e fadlit është shitja e të hollave me të holla, ose shitja e ushqimit me ushqim, duke shtuar në njërin krah (p.sh. të japësh 5 euro dhe të marrësh 6 euro, ose të japësh 1kg. oriz dhe të marrësh 2kg.) Kjo lloj kamate është e ndaluar sipas Sunetit dhe Ixhmas, sepse ajo të shpie drejt llojit të parë të kamatës.


*Gjërat në të cilat ndalohet kamata.*

Kamata ndalohet vetëm në gjashtë llojet, të cilat i ka përmendur hadithi i mëposhtëm:
Ubadetu bin Samit (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

"Ari me ar, argjëndi me argjënd, gruri me grurë, elbi me elb, hurma arabe me hurma arabe (temër) dhe kripa me kripë (shkëmbehen) në të njëjtën sasi, në të njëjtën peshë, dorë më dorë. Nëse ndryshojnë këto lloje, atëherë shisni si të doni me kusht që të jetë dorë më dorë."

Nëse shitet një nga këto lloje me të njëjtin lloj, si p.sh. ar me ar, apo hurmë arabe me hurmë arabe, atëherë është e ndaluar shtesa e njërës anë dhe gjithashtu është i ndaluar edhe afati. Duhet patjetër që të jenë të njëjtë nëpeshë e masë pa marrë parasysh cilësinë, si dhe duhet patjetër që të kryhet shkëmbimi i mallit dorë më dorë në vendin dhe çastin e aktit:

Ebu Seid el Hudrij (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:
_"Mos e shisni arin me ar, vetëm nëse janë të barabartë dhe mos shtoni në njërën anë …dhe mos i shisni ato një në dorë e një në mungesë!"_

Umer bin Hatabi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:
_"Ari me ar është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, gruri me grur është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, elbi me elb është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë, hurma arabe me hurmën arabe është kamatë, vetëm nëse shkëmbehet dorë më dorë."_

Ibën Seidi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë: “Në kohën e të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) na vinin hurma arabe të përzierë dhe shkëmbenim dy tasa me një. Kur e mori vesh i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) këtë gjë tha:

_"Jo dy tasa hurme me një, as dy tasa grurë me një dhe as një dirhem me dy dirhem!"52
Nëse shitet një nga këto gjashtë lloje me lloj tjetër jo prej të njëjtit lloj si p.sh. të shkëmbesh ar me argjend, ose grur me elb, atëherë lejohet dallimi në peshë apo masë me kusht që të bëhet shkëmbimi i mallit në vend, ashtu siç thuhet në hadithin e lartëpërmendur të Ubades “Nëse ndryshojnë këto lloje, atëherë shisni si të doni, me kusht që të jetë dorë më dorë."_

Si dhe në hadithin e Ubades, i cili ndodhet tek Ebu Daudi e të tjerë, ku i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë:

_"Nuk ka asnjë problem nëse shkëmbehet ari me argjënd duke qenë se argjend ka më shumë, por dorë më dorë dhe jo për në një kohë të caktuar. Nuk ka asnjë problem nëse shkëmbehet gruri me elb duke qenë se elb ka më shumë, por dorë më dorë dhe jo për në një kohë të caktuar."_

Nëse shkëmbehet një prej këtyre gjashtë llojeve me një lloj tjetër të ndryshëm nga ai, si p.sh: ar me grurë, ose argjend me kripë, atëherë lejohet dallimi në masë e peshë si dhe afati i dorëzimit.

Aishja (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej saj!) transmeton se: _"I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) bleu ushqim (grurë) prej një çifuti për t'ia paguar pas një afati të caktuar dhe i la peng mburojën e tij të luftës."_

Emir Sanani thotë në librin "Subulus Selam":

_"Dije se dijetarët kanë rënë dakord në lejimin e shkëmbimit të një lloji në të cilin rrjedh kamata me një lloj tjetër në të cilin rrjedh kamata, por të cilët nuk janë të të njëjtit lloj. Ky shkëmbim lejohet me afatizim apo me dallim në masë e peshë, siç është shkëmbimi i arit me grurë, argjendit me elb, etj."_

Nuk u lejohet shkëmbimi i hurmave të njoma me të thata, përveç se të varfërve që nuk zotërojnë pemë hurme. Atyre u lejohet që të blejnë hurma të njoma (rutab) të marra prej pemës, me hurma të thata.

Abdullah bin Umeri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se:_ "I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka ndaluar nga shitja me kile e frutave që janë në pemën e hurmës me hurma të thata, si dhe nga shitja me kile e rrushit të njomë me rrush të thatë."_
Zejd bin Thabit (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se:

_"I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka lehtësuar për të varfërit që kanë hurma të thata, t'i shkëmbejnë ato me hurma të njoma, duke i përcaktuar me mendje ata që kanë përvojë."_

Shkaku që i Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka ndaluar nga shkëmbimi i hurmave të njoma me të thata është se të njomat nëse thahen, atëherë pakësohen:

Seid bin ebi Uekkasi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë: U pyet i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) për shkëmbimin e hurmave të njoma me të thata dhe ai tha: _"A pakësohen të njomat nëse thahen?" Thanë: “Po”. Atëherë ndaloj nga kjo gjë."_

----------


## fisniku-student

*SHITBLERJA*


*Çështë shitblerja*

Shitja është kalimi i diçkaje që ke në pronësi te dikush tjetër kundrejt një vlere, ndërsa blerja është pranimi i asaj pronësie.


*Gjykimi për shitblerjen*

Allahu i Lartësuar thotë:

*"Allahu e ka bërë të lejuar tregtinë (shitblerjen) dhe e ka bërë të ndaluar kamatën"*

*"O ju që keni besuar! Mos e hani pasurinë tuaj pa të drejtë ndërmjet jush, vetëm nëse bëni tregti me pëlqimin e njëri-tjetrit."*

Transmeton Hakim bin Hizam (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Shitësi dhe blerësi janë të lirë në zgjedhje deri sa të ndahen nga njëri-tjetri."_

Të gjithë muslimanët janë bashkuar (ixhma) në mendimin se shitblerja është e lejuar. Edhe urtësia e përmban këtë, sepse nevojat e njerëzve shpesh lidhen me diçka që është në duart e dikujt tjetër, që ndoshta nuk ia përkushton atë atij, kështu që me lejimin e shitblerjes arrihet nevoja pa ndonjë problem.

*
Nxitja për të arritur jetesën me djersë*

Transmeton Mikdami (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Askush nuk ka ngrënë ushqim më të mirë se ai i duarve të tij. Edhe i Dërguari i Allahut, Daudi (Paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të!) hante prej punës së duarve të tij."_

Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Më mirë për ndonjërin prej jush është të mbajë dru mbi shpinën e tij (për t'i shitur), se sa t'i kërkojë njerëzve që mund t'i japin apo mund mos t'i japin."_


*Nuk është e ndaluar të pasurohesh nëse i frikësohesh Allahut në të.*

Muadh bin Abdullah bin Hubejb transmeton nga babai i tij dhe ky nga xhaxhai i tij se i 

Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Nuk është e ndaluar të kesh pasuri nëse i frikësohesh Allahut në të. Shëndeti për të devotshmin është më i mirë se pasuria…"_



*Nxitja për të qenë ekonomik në kërkimin e rrizkut.*

Xhabir bin Abdullah (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"O njerëz! Kini frikë Allahun dhe kërkojeni rrizkun në të lejuar (hallall), sepse nuk do të vdesë ndonjë trup pa plotësuar rrizkun e tij edhe nëse ai i vonohet. Kini frikë Allahun dhe kërkojeni rrizkun mirë! Merrni atë që është e lejuar (hallall) dhe lini atë që është e ndaluar (haram)."_


*Nxitja për të qenë i sinqertë dhe ndalimi nga gënjeshtra.*

Hakim bin Hizam transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Shitësi dhe blerësi janë të lirë në zgjedhje deri sa të ndahen. Nëse ata janë të sinqertë dhe të qartë (në tregtinë e tyre), atëherë tregtia e tyre ka begati; nëse i fshehin dhe mashtrojnë njëri-tjetrin, atëherë tregtia e tyre zhvishet nga begati."_

Ukbetu bin Amir (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë se e ka dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) të thotë:

_"Muslimani është vëlla i muslimanit. Nuk i lejohet muslimanit që t'i shesë vëllait të tij diçka që ka ndonjë të metë, vetëm nëse ia bën atë të qartë."_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Nxitja për lehtësim dhe falje në shitblerje.*

Xhabir bin Abdullah (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Allahu e mëshiroftë atë person i cili është falës kur shet, falës kur blen dhe falës në gjykatë!"_


*Marrja në konsideratë e atij që është ekonomisht i pamundur.*

Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Një tregtar u jepte borxh njerëzve dhe nëse shihte ndonjë që nuk kishte të paguante, i thoshte punëtorëve të tij: “Faljani atij se ndoshta Allahu na fal neve!” Atëherë Allahu e fali atë."_


*Ndalimi i mashtrimit.*

Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka thënë:

"I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) kaloi pranë një burri që shiste një lloj ushqimi. Futi dorën e tij në të dhe pa që ai ishte i përzierë (lart i mirë dhe brenda i keq), atëherë tha:

_"Nuk është prej nesh ai që mashtron."_


*Nxitja për t'u ngritur herët në kërkimin e rrizkut.*

Sahr el Gamidi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thënë:

_"O Zoti im! Jepi bereqet popullit tim në mëngjesin e herët të tij (në punën që fillojnë që herët në mëngjes)."_


*Ç’thuhet kur hyn në treg.*

Salim bin Abdullah bin Umer (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton nga babai i tij, e ky nga gjyshi i tij se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Kush thotë kur hynë në treg: La ilahe il lAllah uahdehu la sherike lehu, lehul mulku ue lehul hamdu, juhji ue jumijtu, ue huue hajun la jemutu, bijedihi el hajru kul luhu, ue huue ala kul li shejin kadijr (Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Allahut të Pashok. I Tij është sundimi dhe Atij i takon falenderimi Ai jep jetë dhe vdekje, Ai është i Gjallë dhe nuk vdes. Në Dorën e Tij është e gjithë e mira dhe Ai është i mundshëm për çdo gjë), atij Allahu i shkruan një milion të mira, i fshin një milion të këqia dhe i ndërton një shtëpi në xhenet."_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Allahu e ka bërë të lejuar shitblerjen.*

Shitblerja në origjinë, e çdo lloji qoftë ajo, është e lejuar nëse dy palët janë në një dhe të kënaqur me të dhe nëse nuk ka gjë të ndaluar nga sheriati.


_Llojet e shitblerjes të cilat i ka ndaluar sheriati._

*1. Bejul garar.*

Eshtë çdo shitblerje që përmban njohuri jo të plota (të fshehta që nuk i di njëra palë apo të dyja) ose që përmban rrezikshmëri apo kumar.
Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka thënë:

"I Dërguari i Allahut ka ndaluar nga shitja me guraleca15 dhe nga shitja e gararit (mosnjohjes së plotë të mallit)."

Imam Neueuiu (Allahu e mëshiroftë!) në komentimin e tij të “Sahihul Muslim”, thotë:

_“Shitja e gararit është një bazë e madhe prej bazave të kapitullit të shitblerjeve dhe për këtë shkak Muslimi e filloi këtë kapitull me të. Në këtë lloj shitblerje hyjnë shumë çështje të pakufizuara, si: shitja e të arratisurit, shitja e asaj që nuk ekziston, shitja e asaj që nuk e njeh, asaj që nuk ke mundësi ta dorëzosh te blerësi, asaj që nuk e ke akoma në pronësi, shitja e peshkut që është në ujin e detit apo lumit, e qumeshtit në gji, e asaj që ndodhet në barkun e kafshës barsë, e një rrobeje prej rrobeve (e papërcaktuar), një dashi prej deshëve e të tjera si këto, shitblerja e të cilave është batil (e kotë), e papranueshme, e palejuar, sepse është gabim (verbëri) i panevojshëm. Nëse nevoja kërkon ndonjëherë që të kryhet ndonjë lloj garari (gabimi verbërisht) që është e pamundur të ruhesh prej tij, vetëm se me stërmundime dhe nëse gabimi është i arsyetueshëm, atëherë shitblerja lejohet. Muslimanët janë bashkuar në mendimin se shitblerja e xhybes së mbushur (me pambuk a diçka tjetër) është e lejuar edhe nëse ata nuk e hapin për ta parë çka brenda. Por nëse shitet vetëm mbushja e saj, atëherë kjo shitblerje nuk lejohet. Dije se shitja e të prekurit (nëse prek mallin atëherë duhet ta blesh atë që preke), shitja e litarit (ato që kap litari që zgjat je i detyruar t'i blesh), shitja e guralecave, e të tjera si këto, janë prej shitblerjeve për të cilat kanë ardhur tekste të veçanta (në ndalimin e tyre). Të gjitha ato hyjnë në ndalimin e shitjes së gararit (verbërisë), por ato janë përmendur të veçuara për shkak se kanë qenë prej shitblerjeve të njohura në kohën e injorancës, para Islamit. Allahu e di më së miri”._


*Shitja me të prekur dhe me të hedhur.*

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se ka thënë:

"Jemi ndaluar prej dy shitblerjeve; shitja me të prekur (el mulamese) dhe shitja me të hedhur (el munabedhe). “el mulamese” është prekja e çdonjërit prej dy personave rroben (plaçkën) e tjetrit pa dashje, kurse Shitja me guraleca është një lloj tregtie e cila praktikohej në kohën e injorancës dhe kryhej duke hedhur disa guraleca mbi mall dhe malli ku binin guralecat bëhej i detyrueshëm të blihej.


_“el munabedhe” është hedhja e çdonjërit prej atyre dyve rroben e tij tek tjetri pa parë njëri prej tyre rroben e tjetrit."_

Ebu Seid el Hudri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë:

_"Na ka ndaluar i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) nga dy shitblerje dhe dy veshmbathje: Na ka ndaluar nga shitblerja me të prekur dhe me të hedhur. Të prekurit (el mulamese) është të prekë një person rroben e një tjetri me dorën e tij, natën apo ditën dhe kjo prekje e detyron ta blejë atë, kurse të hedhurit (el munabedhe) është të hedhë një person rroben e tij tek një tjetër dhe ai tjetri të hedhë rroben e tij tek ky i pari, duke qenë kjo shitblerja e tyre pa marrë parasysh pranimin apo pëlqimin."_


*Shitja e të voglit të të voglit të barsës.*

Ibnu Umeri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka thënë:

_"Njerëzit në kohën e injorancës kryenin shitblerjen e mishit të të vegjëlve deri në të voglin e të voglit të barsës. I vogli i barsës është që të pjellë deveja dhe pastaj të mbarset i vogli i saj që ajo polli. I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) i ndaloi ata nga kjo shitblerje."_


*Shitja me guraleca.*

Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka thënë:

_"I Dërguari i Allahut ka ndaluar nga shitja me guraleca dhe nga shitja e gararit (mosnjohjes së plotë të mallit)."_

Imam Neueuiu (Allahu e mëshiroftë!) në komentimin e “Sahihut të Muslimit” thotë:
"Përsa i përket shitjes me guraleca, ka tre mendime:

*I pari:* Kur shitësi thotë se: Të kam shitur ato rroba mbi të cilat do të bjenë këto gurë që do të hedh ose të kam shitur pjesën e tokës nga këtu e deri atje ku do të shkojë ky gurë.
*I dyti:* Kur shitësi thotë se: të kam shitur atë që do zgjedhësh deri sa të hedh gurin.
*I treti:* Kur hedhjen e gurit e quajnë shitje dhe kur thuhet se: nëse e godet këtë rrobë me gurë, atëherë e ke blerë me kaq lek."



*2. Shitja e diçkaje që nuk e posedon në të vërtetë.*

Hakim bin Hizam (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) thotë: “I thashë të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!): Nëse dikush më kërkon t'i shes diçka që nuk më ndodhet, a t'ja shes atij?” Ai tha:

_"Mos e shit atë që nuk ndodhet tek ti!"_

*3. Shitja e mallit që ke blerë para se ta marrësh në dorë.*

Ibnu Abasi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:
_"Kush blen një ushqim, mos ta shesë atë para se t'i dorëzohet në dorë!"
Ibnu Abasi thotë: "Dhe çdo gjë tjetër llogaritet si ushqimi."_

Transmeton Tausi nga Ibnu Abasi se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Kush blen një ushqim, mos ta shesë atë deri sa ta peshojë!"
I thashë Ibnu Abasit: “Përse kështu?” Ai tha: “A nuk i sheh disa që shesin e blejnë me ar (flori) kurse ushqimi vonohet?"_

*4. Shitja mbi shitjen e vëllait tënd (tregtarit tjetër).*

Ibnu Umeri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Askush prej jush mos të shesë mbi shitjen e vëllait të tij!24 (duke i thënë blerësit që është te tregtari tjetër duke bërë pazar, hajde blije tek unë me kaq lek, më pak se sa i tha i pari)._

*5. Shitja e Ijnes (me hile).*

Kjo është ajo shitje e cila bëhet duke i shitur një mall dikujt dhe lekët i lë me të pritur deri në një afat të caktuar. Pastaj blerësi ia shet të njëjtin mall atij që ia bleu, por me lek në dorë dhe më pak se sa e bleu. Kjo është një lloj kamate me hile, sepse në fakt ai nuk donte mallin por lekët borxh.

Ibnu Umeri (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Në kohën kur të blini e shisni me hile (ijneh), të shkoni pas bishtit të lopës (pasurirë së kësaj bote), të pëlqeni të mbjellat dhe të lini xhihadin, atëherë Allahu do hedhë mbi ju përçmim e përulje dhe nuk do ta heqë atë prej jush deri sa t'i ktheheni fesë tuaj."_



*6. Shitja me afat duke rritur çmimim (shitja me këste).*

Në këto kohë është përhapur shitja me afatizim dhe me rritje të çmimit origjinal të mallit, e cila njihet me emrin: shitja me këste. Siç është e njohur, kjo shitje bëhet duke shitur mallin me këste dhe duke shtuar në çmimin e tij kundrejt kohës së shtyrë, si p.sh: të jetë çmimi i mallit një mijë $ dhe të shitet me këste një mijë e dyqind $. Kjo lloj shitjeje është e ndaluar.
Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

_"Kush bën dy shitje në një shitje, ose ta prishë njërën, ose ka ngrënë kamatën."_

----------


## Nuh Musa

Selamu aleykum!

Cehtja e kamates nuk i takon hoxhes, qe ai ta shpjegoj, por nje ekonomisti. 

Ne fakt, nisur nga tradita e muslimaneve, ekonomisti mund te jet hoxhe, por hoxha, sic e nenkuptojm ne ne vendlindje, eshte thejsht njeriu qe udheheq namazin, por qoft ai edhe doktor i ndonje shkence, nese ai nuk eshte ekonomist, ateher nga asnje pikpamje nuk i takon qe nje njeri i tille, pa kualifikime, e vetem me nofken "hoxhe", te spjegoj tema aq te nderlikume, sic eshte kamata.

Kamata ne thelb dihet shum qart se cka eshte, dihet shum qart se cka nenkupton kur'ani kur e permend ate. Allahu teala thot, se njeriut don tja lehtesoj, e jo tja rrendoj jeten, dhe se Ai njeriun nuk e ngarkom me me shume, se sa ai mund te mbaj. Tregom ti vella i dashur, CILI HOXHE ne kete jeten qe je ti duke kaluar te ka dhen pergjigje te qarte per kamaten ???, ne jemi ngop me pergjigjet e tyre monotone, e qe jane ne fakt "shpjegime" qesharake, qe cdo femij i vogel mund edhe vet ti lexoj ne kur'an apo ne hadithe. 

Ti merr borxh nga une 100 , dhe ato para i investon diku, dhe ben nje fitim per 120 , kur do te me kthesh mua borxhin, valle, SA te holla do te me kthesh ???....une prej teje do te kerkoj 110 .....ato 10  teper, jan KAMAT ???, JO, nuk jan kamat....

Ti merr borxh nga une 100  se nuk ke cka me ngran, je duke vdekur nga uria, kur do te mi kthesh ato para, une nuk guxoj te te mar ma shum, se aq sa te kam dhan....une ti jap ato para nga vullneti i lire, me qellim per te te ndihmuar, ti nuk me detyron, e jo per te fitaur....kjo eshte ajo kamat qe e nenkupton kur'ani, e jo puna e fitimit.....nese eshte ashtu, ather, nuk do te kish ne bote njerez te pasur, nuk do te kish progress ekonomik, dhe thejsht njerezit nuk do te ekzistonin.....nje hadith i pejgamberit as. thot "puno per kete bote, sikur nuk do te vdesish kurre, puno per ahiretin, sikur do te vdesish neser"....themeluesi i shkolles hanefije, abu hanifa, thuhet se ka qen aq tregtar i shkathet, sa qe ka mjaftuar nje dit ta pershkoj pazarin, dhe te fitoj para per tere muajin.....me cka o vellau im???....me prodhimin nga djersi i vet ???....jo mor, me shitblerje.....

Nese kamata ndalohet ne para apo metalle, ajo ndalohet edhe ne cdo lloj materiale tjeter....qoft ai edhe leshi i deles....ketu keqkuptojn njerezit nje gje.....cdo PUNE, perbehet nga DY komponente, ato jan vet vlera e sendit, dhe vlera e djersit te njeriut.....vlera e sendit mund te matet me peshore, 1 gramm eshte 1 gramm, nuk ndryshon, por cka ndryshon eshte djersi i njeriut per shnderimin e sendit....ne boten perendimore vlera e djersit me ate te sendit jane ne permasa 60% me 40%....pra, nje kilogramm patate kushton ne fakt 1 , por 0,60  nga kjo shume perben djersa e njeriut qe ka bere qe ajo patate te mbillet, te ujitet, te shkulet, te pastrohet, te paketohet, te transportohet ne treg, dhe te shitet.....

Duhet "hoxha" te jet shum i kujdesshem, kur ja fut me paushallizime, KREDIA esht HARAM, PARAT E KAMATES (qe ti jep banka) nuk vlejn ti mbajsh, por nese i ke, ather nderto ndonje hale....hajt shpjegim e hajt.....

Nese cifutet jan fajtor, pse ather ne nuk behemi ma te shkathet se ata, e te etablojm sistemin "hoxhaik", e t'va kalojm atyre???...pse, nese sistemi i tyre nuk eshte ne rregull, pse nuk kolabon tash e 300 vjet ???...ne duhet fajin ta kerkojm tek vetvetja o vellezer, e te mesohemi njeher e pergjithmon, se Allahu i madheruar i ka mesuar njerezit mijera vjet me pare te shkruajn do shkrabla, te cilave so u themi NUMRA, e njerezit kan formuar nje rrend e rregull me keta numrat, qe e quajn MATEMATIK....NUMRAT nuk rrejn....nese une te them, se per 100 qe ti kam dhan para 10 dit, ti sot duhet te me kthesh 110 , ather une duhet te ta argumentoj ate.....parja, ajo letra jeshile ku shkruan numri 100  mbi te, nuk ka vlere, vlera materiale e saj eshte disa CENT, kurse ajo simbolikisht e vlereson PUNEN...dhe PUNA eshte ajo, qe vleresohet, dhe nese argumentohet qarte me matematik, se VLERA E PUNES duhet te paguhet ME SHUME, ateher ajo nuk ka te bej me kamaten...



flm

----------


## Nuh Musa

> *6. Shitja me afat duke rritur çmimim (shitja me këste).*
> 
> Në këto kohë është përhapur shitja me afatizim dhe me rritje të çmimit origjinal të mallit, e cila njihet me emrin: shitja me këste. Siç është e njohur, kjo shitje bëhet duke shitur mallin me këste dhe duke shtuar në çmimin e tij kundrejt kohës së shtyrë, si p.sh: të jetë çmimi i mallit një mijë $ dhe të shitet me këste një mijë e dyqind $. Kjo lloj shitjeje është e ndaluar.
> Ebu Hurejra (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:
> 
> _"Kush bën dy shitje në një shitje, ose ta prishë njërën, ose ka ngrënë kamatën."_



Pse mor vella eshte e ndaluar ???


Ke ndegjuar ndonjeher per fjalen SKONTO ???....ajo eshte 1% deri ne 5% i nje shume te caktuar, eshte mjet tregtie, qe i shtin tregtaret per nje kohe te caktuar ta mbarojn biznesin, dmth. eshte e afatizuar. 

Ben pazarllek nje pune per 1000 . I cakton terminet, por i cakton edhe kondicionet e pages. Partneri cakton qe pagesa e 1000  te behet 30 dit pas perfundimit te punes. Ti thua, mua me duken 30 dit shum kohe, deshiroj qe pagesen te me besh per 14 dit, partneri pajtohet, por te kerkon qe ta ulesh cmimin, dhe kjo ulje luan prej 1% deri ne 5%......pra, nese une bej ne fakt pazarllek per 1000 , ateher pas 14 dite une pranoj pagesen netto 950 , edhe pse kam nenshkruar kontraten per 1000 ....ekziston per mua mundesia, qe ti them partnerit, eshe pse kemi kontraten me 5% skonto, te me paguaj 1000 , per kete partneri do ta shtij pagesen ne afatin e dyt, dmth.  do te bej pagen pas 30 dit.....

E tash, sipas llogjikes se disa hoxhollarve, ato 50 qe mi ka ndal partneri na qenkan per ate HARAM ???....

Dhe, mua me vjen mire, te shfrytezoj mallin e tjetrit me cmim per 60%, a me vjen rrende te paguaj per kete LEHTESIM FINANCIAR ( qe me behet per momentin),  10 % teper te cmimit aktual (ne fund te kontrates) ???

Vellau im, kini kujdes, VLERA e PUNES dhe e SENDIT jan di komponentet kryesore....keqperdorimi ne biznes eshte ai qe ndalohet, e jo marrveshjet e ndryshme, me cfaredo kondicione qofshin ato, nese ka marreveshje nga te dija palet, dhe nese nuk shfrytezohet pozita (psh. e rrende financiare dhe pa rrugdalje) e tjetrit, atehere nuk ka kjo te beje aspak me KAMATEN qe permend kur'ani......

Natyrisht se ekziston edhe mundesia tjeter tejet konforme me islamin. Nese nje shoqeri e sheh se ne pagesen me keste ekziston nje potencial i keqperdorimit, ateher thjesht ajo shoqeri ka mjete valide per ta ndaluar ate, nepermjet te ligjit, ashtu sic e kan praktikuar parardhesit tane, kur i thonin vetes njerez te cilvilizuar dhe te arsimuar....

flm

----------


## altin55

E kuku per ty or Nuh Musa

Po dijetaret jane ata qe te spjegojne per fene e Allahut dhe dispozitat e Tij, haramin e halalin. 
C'pun ka ekonomisti ketu?

Kamata eshte haram ne Islam, eshte lufte me Allahun e Madheruar 

Allahu te udhezoft

Ps ke shum nevoj per sudim te Islamit, dhe mos haro!!!! *DEGJOJME DHE BINDEMI*

----------


## eldonel

> Pse mor vella eshte e ndaluar ???
> 
> 
> Ke ndegjuar ndonjeher per fjalen SKONTO ???....ajo eshte 1% deri ne 5% i nje shume te caktuar, eshte mjet tregtie, qe i shtin tregtaret per nje kohe te caktuar ta mbarojn biznesin, dmth. eshte e afatizuar. 
> 
> Ben pazarllek nje pune per 1000 €. I cakton terminet, por i cakton edhe kondicionet e pages. Partneri cakton qe pagesa e 1000 € te behet 30 dit pas perfundimit te punes. Ti thua, mua me duken 30 dit shum kohe, deshiroj qe pagesen te me besh per 14 dit, partneri pajtohet, por te kerkon qe ta ulesh cmimin, dhe kjo ulje luan prej 1% deri ne 5%......pra, nese une bej ne fakt pazarllek per 1000 €, ateher pas 14 dite une pranoj pagesen netto 950 €, edhe pse kam nenshkruar kontraten per 1000 €....ekziston per mua mundesia, qe ti them partnerit, eshe pse kemi kontraten me 5% skonto, te me paguaj 1000 €, per kete partneri do ta shtij pagesen ne afatin e dyt, dmth.  do te bej pagen pas 30 dit.....
> 
> E tash, sipas llogjikes se disa hoxhollarve, ato 50€ qe mi ka ndal partneri na qenkan per ate HARAM ???....
> 
> ...


O nuh fjala eshte per interesin dhe mos i perzi senet qeshtja qendron tek interesi .
Pagesa me keste ka interes dhe si e tille nuk bene .

----------


## Nuh Musa

> O nuh fjala eshte per interesin dhe mos i perzi senet qeshtja qendron tek interesi .
> Pagesa me keste ka interes dhe si e tille nuk bene .


paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qoft mbi ju!

Jo, nuk ka te bej me interessien, por eshte thjesht nje "mekanizem" teknik per shitblerje. Nje "lloj" pazarlleku!, i cili as keqperdor gjendjen e njeriut, e as detyron qe nevojtari te bej nje gje te tille. Natyrisht se cdo tregtar ka interes te bej fitim, edhe ai domatexhiu nuk i ka mbjell ato domate nga derti i madh qe ka per njerezine, se vaj halli do te mbeten pa ngran, por thjesht per xhepin e vet, per te fituar. Edhe une kur  i ndjek dispozitat e fese kam interes, se deshiroj te shperblehem me xhenet !!!, edhe Allahu i madheruar ben me neve pazarllek!!!

Ne fene tone NUK NDALOHET fitimi!!!, kini kujdes,  KAMATA qe permend Kur'ani e ka fillestren e qart, e ka qellimin e qart, qe kan te bejn me "shkaterim", ku zhytesh ne nje spirale nga e cila nuk mund te dalish me. Kurse shitja me keste eshte thejsht nje MODEL pazarlleku !!!

flm

PS: mos me keqkuptoni se une jam dakor me boten e financave ne perendim, aspak, por keto probleme qe i ceket me larte nuk kan te bejn me padrejtesite qe zhvillojn bankat ne pergithesi....

----------


## Nuh Musa

> E kuku per ty or Nuh Musa
> 
> Po dijetaret jane ata qe te spjegojne per fene e Allahut dhe dispozitat e Tij, haramin e halalin. 
> C'pun ka ekonomisti ketu?
> 
> Kamata eshte haram ne Islam, eshte lufte me Allahun e Madheruar 
> 
> Allahu te udhezoft
> 
> Ps ke shum nevoj per sudim te Islamit, dhe mos haro!!!! *DEGJOJME DHE BINDEMI*



...ne rregull o vellau im, ashtu eshte, dijetari nuk mbat dot nofken "dijetar"....

Hoxhollaret qe i njeh ti dhe une, nuk jan "dijetar", ata jan thjesht HOXHE, qe udheheqin namazin, e te mbajn ndonje ligjerat si miret abdest, si falen shafiijt, etj....Per KAMATEN deri sot nuk me ka treguar askush me shume, se sa ate qe shkruan ne Kur'an apo hadith...ate, vellau im i nderuar, dij edhe VET ta lexoj, nuk ka nevoje dikush te studjoj per kete me vite te terra ne kairo apo medine....

Ngadale ja kan arrijt qellimit ata keqdashesit e islamit, na kane imponuar institutin "hoxhe" ashtu si ja kan imponuar popullit vet institutin "prift", vetem me nje dallim shume te rrendesishem, qe 100 vjet "priftit" ja kan kufizuar vednin e akcionit ne murret e kishes, dhe "dijetarlleki" i tij nuk deperton me larg se rreth e perqark disa dhjetra metra.....ne te njejten rruge jemi edhe ne duke i futur hoxhollaret....kjo eshte e sigurt, hic mos mbaj dert.....

Si cdokund, e VERTETA ndodhet diku ne mes....

Pra, ALLAHU NA UDHEZOFT, inshallah.....por, AI nuk ja ndryhon gjengjen nje populli, perderisa ai popullo nuk ben perpjekje ta ndryshoj ate....me kete dua te te them, se EKONOMISTI mund te jete hoxhe, e hoxha KURRE nuk mund te jete ekonomist, shpresoj se me kupton....

flm

----------


## eldonel

> paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qoft mbi ju!
> 
> Jo, nuk ka te bej me interessien, por eshte thjesht nje "mekanizem" teknik per shitblerje. Nje "lloj" pazarlleku!, i cili as keqperdor gjendjen e njeriut, e as detyron qe nevojtari te bej nje gje te tille. Natyrisht se cdo tregtar ka interes te bej fitim, edhe ai domatexhiu nuk i ka mbjell ato domate nga derti i madh qe ka per njerezine, se vaj halli do te mbeten pa ngran, por thjesht per xhepin e vet, per te fituar. Edhe une kur  i ndjek dispozitat e fese kam interes, se deshiroj te shperblehem me xhenet !!!, edhe Allahu i madheruar ben me neve pazarllek!!!
> 
> Ne fene tone NUK NDALOHET fitimi!!!, kini kujdes,  KAMATA qe permend Kur'ani e ka fillestren e qart, e ka qellimin e qart, qe kan te bejn me "shkaterim", ku zhytesh ne nje spirale nga e cila nuk mund te dalish me. Kurse shitja me keste eshte thejsht nje MODEL pazarlleku !!!
> 
> flm
> 
> PS: mos me keqkuptoni se une jam dakor me boten e financave ne perendim, aspak, por keto probleme qe i ceket me larte nuk kan te bejn me padrejtesite qe zhvillojn bankat ne pergithesi....


Selam alejkum
ONuh Musa me vje nese pergjgjja ishte shkurtur dhe nuk e ke kuptuar ndoshta ate qe kam dasht ta them , ja nje shembull ta mqrr te jam me i qart.
Nese ato domate ti marr shembull qmimi  i tyre 200 euro por u ne nuk kam menjeher para per ti paguar ateher une duhet te hy ne kredi ose mini kredi dhe ajo llogarit qmimin se bashku me interesin pe zajm 10% ne  vit dhe ty te del 220 vitin e ardhshem ti te paguash per kete interes flas une , kurse dhe ajo shitja e cekur me lart behet nepermjes konsumatorit bankes dhe firmes , dhe si te shkosh ne bank ti te fusin ata interes apo jo dhe si te ka interes ne kuptimin e  termave ekonomik jo ne ate interes ,ateher mirret si e tille shpresoj qe e ke kuptuar, per skonto nuk shkruva asgje , e di qfare eshte mirpo per te thene diq duhet te kemi njohuri pak rreth dispozitave fetare  , pra nga ana ime ngel te marr informacion me shum rreth kesaj pasi jam ekonomist e kam pak me te lehte shpjegimin e saj .Shpresoj qe me ke kuptuar Allahu na ndihmoft

----------


## Nuh Musa

...............

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Selam alejkum
> ONuh Musa me vje nese pergjgjja ishte shkurtur dhe nuk e ke kuptuar ndoshta ate qe kam dasht ta them , ja nje shembull ta mqrr te jam me i qart.
> Nese ato domate ti marr shembull qmimi  i tyre 200 euro por u ne nuk kam menjeher para per ti paguar ateher une duhet te hy ne kredi ose mini kredi dhe ajo llogarit qmimin se bashku me interesin pe zajm 10% ne  vit dhe ty te del 220 vitin e ardhshem ti te paguash per kete interes flas une , kurse dhe ajo shitja e cekur me lart behet nepermjes konsumatorit bankes dhe firmes , dhe si te shkosh ne bank ti te fusin ata interes apo jo dhe si te ka interes ne kuptimin e  termave ekonomik jo ne ate interes ,ateher mirret si e tille shpresoj qe e ke kuptuar, per skonto nuk shkruva asgje , e di qfare eshte mirpo per te thene diq duhet te kemi njohuri pak rreth dispozitave fetare  , pra nga ana ime ngel te marr informacion me shum rreth kesaj pasi jam ekonomist e kam pak me te lehte shpjegimin e saj .Shpresoj qe me ke kuptuar Allahu na ndihmoft




selam


, jo mor vella, nuk eshte interes, por FITIM....per ate edhe behet biznesi, shitblerja...

Nuk behet per te ja bere dikujt qejfin!!!, kuptoni, se fitimi ne islam eshte i lejuar, dhe shumica e hoxhollareve ndergjegjesisht jane te fiksuar ne paradoksonin, se FITIMI duhet te jet ne nje cfare kornize, dhe cdogje qe e tejkalon ate kornize eshte kamat, haram e ku ta di une cka....

KUFIJ ne fitim NUK KA, eshte thjesht ceshtje e aftesive dhe marrveshjeve!, ate cka e ndalon kur'ani drejtperdrejt eshte keqperdorimi i njeriut, duke e shfrytezuar rastin e nje perzoni qe nuk ka rrugdalje tjeter. 

Nese une blej nje VETURE me keste, dhe nese me ne fund paguaj 10% teper se sa per momentin, atehere une kam bere me dije nje biznes. Mua nuk me detyron kush te bej nje gje te tille.....dmth. paguaj 10% teper, por SHFYRTEZOJ automjetin prej momentit....ky eshte PAZARLLEK, une nuk di si tu ja sqaroj ndryshe, kjo as qe i hin ne llogari "kamates" qe e nenkupton kur'ani.

Nese mendoni, se EKONOMIA ne islam ndjek krejtesisht standarde tjera, atehere ne boten islame qe e imagjinojn do hoxhollare duhet te ket ne vend te matematikes dicka tjeter....ne ate bote me siguri nuk punohet me ato mjete qe Allahu na i ka fale ne kete bote, e qe i quajm neve NUMRA.....

flm

PS: dhe nje gje kisha shtuar, natyrisht se ka mundesi qe fitimi te tejkaloje permasat e tregut, si psh. qe ndodh me "monopolistet"....natyrisht se ai qe ka monopol, e dikton edhe cmimin.....kjo deri diku eshte jo vetem ne islam, por edhe ne boten e civilizuar HARAM....

----------


## eldonel

> selam
> 
> 
> , jo mor vella, nuk eshte interes, por FITIM....per ate edhe behet biznesi, shitblerja...
> 
> Nuk behet per te ja bere dikujt qejfin!!!, kuptoni, se fitimi ne islam eshte i lejuar, dhe shumica e hoxhollareve ndergjegjesisht jane te fiksuar ne paradoksonin, se FITIMI duhet te jet ne nje cfare kornize, dhe cdogje qe e tejkalon ate kornize eshte kamat, haram e ku ta di une cka....
> 
> KUFIJ ne fitim NUK KA, eshte thjesht ceshtje e aftesive dhe marrveshjeve!, ate cka e ndalon kur'ani drejtperdrejt eshte keqperdorimi i njeriut, duke e shfrytezuar rastin e nje perzoni qe nuk ka rrugdalje tjeter. 
> 
> ...


O nuh eshte apo nuk eshte interes le more burr se ja ka i pshtjell kret termat po normale qe nepermes interesit ai tipi fiton ama ajo a kamat , pse a nuk fiton nepermes kamates a , interesi dhe marzha dallojn prandaj bani dallimet nese je ekonomist do te ishim kuptuar me mire .
O djal shitja me keste ka interes per kthim te mjeteve dhe gjithashtu lidhet dhe nepermes bankes marrveshja dhe banka te fut interes . O mos i perzi gjerat tjeter qka eshte fitimi i monpolistitit aty qndron qeshtja s enuk k akonkurrenc kurse ne flasim per interes , ja nje shembull bankan kane kamat por njekohesisht nga keto realizojn fitim nga kjo mirepo kjo menyre e fitimit nuk lejohet e kupton .
Fitimi duke  e kalkuluar marzhen kjo muk paraqet problem por paraqet problem interesi , edhe hajni ka fitim kur vjedh diqka por menyra nuk lejohet , edhe ai qe shet alkool ka fitim por menyra nuk lejohet , edhe ai qe shet drog ka fitim por menyra nuk lejohet prandaj beje pak dallime dhe mos ja fut kotrrum.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> O nuh eshte apo nuk eshte interes le more burr se ja ka i pshtjell kret termat po normale qe nepermes interesit ai tipi fiton ama ajo a kamat , pse a nuk fiton nepermes kamates a , interesi dhe marzha dallojn prandaj bani dallimet nese je ekonomist do te ishim kuptuar me mire .
> O djal shitja me keste ka interes per kthim te mjeteve dhe gjithashtu lidhet dhe nepermes bankes marrveshja dhe banka te fut interes . O mos i perzi gjerat tjeter qka eshte fitimi i monpolistitit aty qndron qeshtja s enuk k akonkurrenc kurse ne flasim per interes , ja nje shembull bankan kane kamat por njekohesisht nga keto realizojn fitim nga kjo mirepo kjo menyre e fitimit nuk lejohet e kupton .
> Fitimi duke  e kalkuluar marzhen kjo muk paraqet problem por paraqet problem interesi , edhe hajni ka fitim kur vjedh diqka por menyra nuk lejohet , edhe ai qe shet alkool ka fitim por menyra nuk lejohet , edhe ai qe shet drog ka fitim por menyra nuk lejohet prandaj beje pak dallime dhe mos ja fut kotrrum.



selam, 

Do me thene, se problemi qendron aty, se BANKA e merr fitimin, e jo Nuh Musa....edhe une mund te te huazoj te holla per te blere nje veture, dhe bejme marreveshje, qe te mi kthesh ato te holla ne keste, me nje fitim "simbolik" (jashta inflacionit) prej 1%....a nuk guxoj une aspak te fitoj nga kjo ???....VETURA ESHTE LUKS!!!

Ose ma mire, ke ndertuar shpine e re, dhe nusja ta ka fut thiken ta blesh nje KUZHINE, se do ta qeshin fqinjet, shpija goxha e bukur, e pa kuzhine nuk ja shkon, por vaj halli ti nuk ke para, e huazon tek une 3000  me kusht te mi kthesh pas 10 muaj.....pse mor burre mos te te kerkoj une 3% me teper (jashta inflacionit) ???...KUZHINA ESHTE LUKS!!!

O vellau im, ABU HANIFA thuhet se ka qen tregtare i shkathet, me duart ne xhepa hin ne treg, dhe del me fitim per nje muaj....kjo mund te behet vetem me shitblerje, e blej me lire, e shes me shtrejnt.....sistemi, llogjika, forma eshte e NJEJTE, mos e genjenji vetveten!!!.....

Nese muslimanet i pengon, se sistemin bankar e kan shpik cifutet, atehere dije se kete traume e kane vetem ARABET.....ja vlen per arabet te investojn ne akcie, me fitmie 100% e me teper, e nuk ja vlen per njeriun e thjesht te tejkaloj nje krize financiare  dhe momentane me rrezik te kalkuluar......

Nje gje ta garantoj, bankat islame jane ne rritje, dhe nuk bejne asgje me shume e me pak se bankat tjera, vetem se kruhen me doren e djatht, e jo me doren e majt, e ndoshta ate vend mund me e kruajt edhe me kembe....ne fund te fundit, nese nuk ka KEQPERDORIM, atehere sistemi nuk mund te jet ndryshe, se sa eshte tash, kuptohet, "kamata" do te jet ne nivel te ulet, ne nivel ndoshta edhe me te ulet sic e praktikojn bankat ne austri psh. ne raste kur behet fjale per financime vendbanimesh......mos kini dert, se kudo ne bote, sistemi bankar nuk ka gjasa te funksionoj ndryshe, se fundi i fundit cdo rrote eshte e rrumbullaket, perndryshe nuk do te rrotullohej...

DREJTESIA eshte ajo qe cmohet nga ALLAHU i madheruar, o vellezer.....

flm

PS: potencoj edhe njeher, se nuk jam dakor me sistemin bankar te perendimit ne shume pika, natyrisht se "kamata" eshte per tu kritikuar, ku rreziku i bankes dhe i sherbyesit nuk jane ne barazpeshe....ku ekziston mundesi per keqperdorim katastrofik (shih krizen ne shqiperi 1997, shih krizen aktuale ne amerik me imobiljet).....

----------

